# First vacay with B&E!!!



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

DH, me and the pups will be driving down to the Outer Banks in North Carolina this coming Saturday. This is our first time visiting the Outer Banks. We rented an oceanfront home in Corolla for a week with friends of ours and their family. I think there are 11 people total, my friend's baby and yorkie and B&E!!!!! I'm so excited to be able to bring them this year. I don't think we will be able to take our annual December trip this year since without naming names (our usual family dogsitters) already told us they won't be up to watching B&E (that's another subject which I'm totally frustrated about:angry. 

So being no winter vacay I'm glad we are able to go away now and bring the pups with us. :chili:This will be their first time on the beach. I got one of those baby sun domes that you put children in on the beach for B&E LOL. This way if it's not too hot and they want to be on the beach with us they will be out of the direct sun. Kinda funny that my friend's baby has a sun dome and my dogs have a matching one :HistericalSmiley:

Hope everyone has a good week. Good luck to everyone in the raffle too! I'm not sure if I'll have computer access at the house. I heard we do, and then I heard we don't. So I will try to check in using my iphone but it's hard to navigate SM from an iphone, imo. Got the camera packed....be prepared to see lots of pics of Benny and Emma's first vacation!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's so exciting, i know you'll all have a great time and can't wait to see pics when you get back. Have fun!!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sounds wonderful!! Have a safe and happy trip. I know how you feel about your babysitters. Mine just moved away the same time as my groomer. I'm really in trouble!! LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili:woohoo!! Tammy, how exciting that you can take them!!!!! :chili:


Can't wait to see the pics!!!!! Sounds like too much fun to me!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, have a great time!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What fun! have a great time, but don't forget to take lots of pics!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Tammy, you beach diva!!! How exciting!!! Have a wonderful time on vacation with B&E!!! I love going on trips with our babies!! I can't wait to see all your photos (esp of the sun dome, LOL) and hear the stories...Safe travels! xoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Enjoy, it sounds like fun! Maybe this will become be your new December holiday. Looking forward to the pics. Does Emma have a bikini??


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Have a lot of fun!! I bet B&E are going to love the beach. I can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tammy that sounds like a lot of fun. We love that area.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You will love the Outer Banks! Beautiful beaches and an ocean that is actually warm enough to swim in! 

Take lots of pictures!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Tammy, have a great time and a safe trip. I can't wait to see your pictures and see B&E on the beach. Take lots of them!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg that sounds like so much fun !!! enjoy have fun !! n yes loads of pics pls!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - you are going to have the best time. :chili::chili:Nothing like a week at the beach. :Sunny Smile: Hope you have a safe trip, great weather, lots of fun and enjoy Benny and Emma and of course your wonderful DH. Tell B&E to lay off the margarita's and to be on their best behavior! We'll be anxiously awaiting pictures, though I better not show Tyler. He'll be jealous of his brother from another mother (and father :HistericalSmiley having all that fun. Are you taking any of those chill mats along or can you make some yourself? I think you said the house is right on the beach so they can be inside if it gets too hot. Before you go, I would just also get the name of a vet or ER clinic in the area so you have it just in case. JMO. You might even be able to get it via Chamber of Commerce. Enjoy artytime:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Have a great time Tammy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, it sounds fabulous!!! Hope you all have a wonderful time!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy -- hope you have a wonderful time. Can't wait to hear about B&E's vacay and see the pictures.

I'm bummed that you won't be able to go to the Carribean for your annual Christmas holiday. Hopefully something will change and you'll still be able to go.

I'm so happy that B&E can go with you this time. I'm sure they are happy too.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

princessre said:


> Oh Tammy, you beach diva!!! How exciting!!! Have a wonderful time on vacation with B&E!!! I love going on trips with our babies!! I can't wait to see all your photos (esp of the sun dome, LOL) and hear the stories...Safe travels! xoxoxo


 I'm the NJ beach diva you are the NY beach diva LOL!!! Yes the sun dome will be quite hysterical! 


Maglily said:


> Enjoy, it sounds like fun! Maybe this will become be your new December holiday. Looking forward to the pics. Does Emma have a bikini??


 No bikini Bren. Remember...Emma is the ultimate tomboy :HistericalSmiley:


sassy's mommy said:


> Tammy that sounds like a lot of fun. We love that area.


 1st time visiting OBX. People love it there so I'm hoping we do too! 


Ladysmom said:


> You will love the Outer Banks! Beautiful beaches and an ocean that is actually warm enough to swim in!
> 
> Take lots of pictures!


 Thanks Marj! How's the weather in NC right now? 


Snowbody said:


> Tammy - you are going to have the best time. :chili::chili:Nothing like a week at the beach. :Sunny Smile: Hope you have a safe trip, great weather, lots of fun and enjoy Benny and Emma and of course your wonderful DH. Tell B&E to lay off the margarita's and to be on their best behavior! We'll be anxiously awaiting pictures, though I better not show Tyler. He'll be jealous of his brother from another mother (and father :HistericalSmiley having all that fun. Are you taking any of those chill mats along or can you make some yourself? I think you said the house is right on the beach so they can be inside if it gets too hot. Before you go, I would just also get the name of a vet or ER clinic in the area so you have it just in case. JMO. You might even be able to get it via Chamber of Commerce. Enjoy artytime:


 LOL SUE! Tell Tyler not to be jealous! He got to be on TV this year...way cooler than going to the beach!! :HistericalSmiley:The house is oceanfront so if they get hot I can put them back inside. I am going to look up a local vet today just in case. The people we are going down with go every year and they bring their yorkie so I believe they know of a vet but I'll look one up just in case! 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Tammy -- hope you have a wonderful time. Can't wait to heard about B&E's vacay and see the pictures.
> 
> I'm bummed that you won't be able to go to the Carribean for your annual Christmas holiday. Hopefully something will change and you'll still be able to go.
> 
> I'm so happy that B&E can go with you this time. I'm sure they are happy too.


 UGH LYNN! I"m bummed too. DH and I go to the Carribbean every December. I am hoping DH's family will change their mind and watch them otherwise I don't know how we will ever be able to travel other than driving somewhere. They have always said they aren't alot of work but all of a sudden they said they didn't want to watch them this year. I think it's b/c MIL's friend is scared of dogs and she won't visit my in laws if the dogs are there. They live 5 minutes away. I dont' understand why for one week she can't go to her friends house. I know I can't expect others to take care of B&E...but when they have done it every year for almost 4 years it's disappointing to find out that our yearly vacay plans have to change. 

Enough venting. 

So smiling and waving my arms in the air for the Outer Banks:aktion033:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Have a fantastic time!!! I hope B&E enjoy the beach as much as
Alvin and Chloe. They love to run in the sand. I so excited for 
you and little ones. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

tammy leave them with me 


mom2bijou said:


> I'm the NJ beach diva you are the NY beach diva LOL!!! Yes the sun dome will be quite hysterical!
> 
> No bikini Bren. Remember...Emma is the ultimate tomboy :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww thanks Liza!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Have a Fantastic time!!! I know it will be extra special since the whole family is going!!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tammy have a great time with dh and the fluffies:wub: looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing all about your vacation


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

oooo i hope you have a fabulous vaca in the outer banks! we went before we had malts and had an amazing time with our friends from across the country.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh I hope you have lots of fun!!! Perhaps we'll cross each other on the highway


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bahama Shmama! Who cares about the Bahamas when you can take B&E WITH you to an ocean front house in the outer banks of NC!!! Now that's what I call a dream vacay!!

Don't forget to pack Emma's bikini and Benny's board shorts! I can't wait to hear all about it and see pics!! Have fun!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Have fun on vacation!!! Don't feel weird about buying baby stuff for your pups I do all the time LOL The are my "babies"


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Have a great and safe trip!! Don't forget to bring some hot dogs for BennyBear! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

have a great time hunnie!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha I love that they got a little sun dome too! Can't wait to see pics of them in it!
I'm sorry to hear about his fam not wanting to take them again - that does sound like an odd reason. What about your mom or does she not live nearby?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Looking forward to the pictures. Have fun.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh I can't wait to see pictures! Have a great time!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Have yourselves a ball!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Oh I hope you have lots of fun!!! Perhaps we'll cross each other on the highway


 Imagine that!!! That would be awesome! I think I'll be home though before you leave. I should be like a high school girl and write you a note on a bathroom stall @ the rest stop LOL!!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

It would say, "happy travels my fellow malt lover!" 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Bahama Shmama! Who cares about the Bahamas when you can take B&E WITH you to an ocean front house in the outer banks of NC!!! Now that's what I call a dream vacay!!
> 
> Don't forget to pack Emma's bikini and Benny's board shorts! I can't wait to hear all about it and see pics!! Have fun!!!


 LOL thanks Crystal! I know I shouldn't complain about not going to the islands this year being I still get to go to NC, but I do look forward to a week away w/hubby ALONE without 10 other people, a baby and 3 dogs. Well actually, I love having my dogs with us, but you know what I mean. This is a different type of trip than our December island adventures. 
And yes Emma's skimpy 2 piece is packed LOL!!! :w00t:


angelgirl599 said:


> Have a great and safe trip!! Don't forget to bring some hot dogs for BennyBear! :Sunny Smile:


 HOTDOGS!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


PreciousPrince said:


> Haha I love that they got a little sun dome too! Can't wait to see pics of them in it!
> I'm sorry to hear about his fam not wanting to take them again - that does sound like an odd reason. What about your mom or does she not live nearby?


 My mom lives 5 minutes away but her yorkie doesn't get along with B&E. Her yorkie gets VERY jealous of B&E and lashes out on them. We are trying to get them together more often to see if there is a possibility for them to be able to stay with my Mom while we are gone. 

My MIL told me it's too hard to take B&E since she is planning Christmas dinner. Um....we go away the 1st week of December. Christmas is the last week that's why I know it has to do w/her friend that is scared of dogs. :smilie_tischkante: Staying positive though! December is a long ways off. I'm being optimistic. 


THANK YOU everyone for all the happy trip wishes. I'm at work till 12 today, then going home, going for a quick run, giving B&E their pre-vacay bath, packing up the car and going to bed early!!!!!!!!!:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - You sure you don't have room for a short redhead and a cute little dog in the trunk?? No, huh? Hey I've got a beach escape myself next week. :thumbsup: I get to go to Martha's Vineyard on Thursday!!! :chili: FOR FOUR HOURS!!!:angry: TO WORK!!! :angry::angry:Shooting in a barn.:blink: with no a/c. Yup that will be fun...NOT! So you'll have to enjoy the beach for both of us. LOL. Have a great time. It looks like good weather and in the 80's for your week with possible t'storms in the evenings. Can't wait to see pix.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I hope you have a wonderful time. I loved my time down there in Corolla and Duck, yes Duck and it is so beautiful. I wish I could remember the restaurant's name there, it is an old looking house, nothing special but they have the most upscale place inside with wonderful wine and food. I could not believe it. My daughter even thought about having her wedding down there at the old duck club....forget the name of it also. It is a great place to vacation and some of the homes on the beach are humongus and owned by movie stars and wallstreeters. I know at one time Tom Cruise when he was married to Nicole Kidman had a place down there on the Outer Banks. Enjoy, it is a very laid back and quiet place. Go look at the wild horses that roam the outer banks.....Yes, take lots of pictures.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Tammy - You sure you don't have room for a short redhead and a cute little dog in the trunk?? No, huh? Hey I've got a beach escape myself next week. :thumbsup: I get to go to Martha's Vineyard on Thursday!!! :chili: FOR FOUR HOURS!!!:angry: TO WORK!!! :angry::angry:Shooting in a barn.:blink: with no a/c. Yup that will be fun...NOT! So you'll have to enjoy the beach for both of us. LOL. Have a great time. It looks like good weather and in the 80's for your week with possible t'storms in the evenings. Can't wait to see pix.


 Your outing to Martha's Vineyard was sounding perfect until you threw the word WORK in there. UGH! No fun! And no A/C?!?!?! :w00t: 

I have plenty of room for you and Tyler. We will just leave DH's golf clubs at home to make room for you the fluff! 

Thanks for the weather forecast. What a good friend....checking out the weather for me :wub:


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh, I hope you have a wonderful time. I loved my time down there in Corolla and Duck, yes Duck and it is so beautiful. I wish I could remember the restaurant's name there, it is an old looking house, nothing special but they have the most upscale place inside with wonderful wine and food. I could not believe it. My daughter even thought about having her wedding down there at the old duck club....forget the name of it also. It is a great place to vacation and some of the homes on the beach are humongus and owned by movie stars and wallstreeters. I know at one time Tom Cruise when he was married to Nicole Kidman had a place down there on the Outer Banks. Enjoy, it is a very laid back and quiet place. Go look at the wild horses that roam the outer banks.....Yes, take lots of pictures.


Sounds lovely Dianne! I hope I stumble upon the restaurant you are describing. And I'm hoping to see wild horses on the beach. I'm thinking of the scene in Nights in Rodanthe. That was filmed in Corolla I believe. I'm gonna have the camera with me at all times. :aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sounds like a great vacation, have lots of fun & take lots of pictures. If Boo's legs continue to do well, we're taking them on a short vacation to the Smokies in Sept.It will be our first with 2 fluffs. If that works out well, the beach is next.lol


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> Sounds like a great vacation, have lots of fun & take lots of pictures. If Boo's legs continue to do well, we're taking them on a short vacation to the Smokies in Sept.It will be our first with 2 fluffs. If that works out well, the beach is next.lol


 Extra prayers that Boo's leg stays on the speedy recovery path so that you can take that vacay with them. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> LOL thanks Crystal! I know I shouldn't complain about not going to the islands this year being I still get to go to NC, but I do look forward to a week away w/hubby ALONE without 10 other people, a baby and 3 dogs. Well actually, I love having my dogs with us, but you know what I mean. This is a different type of trip than our December island adventures.
> And yes Emma's skimpy 2 piece is packed LOL!!! :w00t:


Hmmmm...so are you saying if I should want to go somewhere south this winter and rent a dog friendly ocean front house, I shouldn't invite you, hubby and B&E cuz you wanna be alone....right. :blush:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Hmmmm...so are you saying if I should want to go somewhere south this winter and rent a dog friendly ocean front house, I shouldn't invite you, hubby and B&E cuz you wanna be alone....right. :blush:


 Hmm....I'd make an exception. Us, and our 5 dogs together in NC...I wouldn't mind one bit being alone LOL!!!!!!:grouphug::grouphug:


----------

